# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Edebiyatı - müziği bir, devletleri ayrı insanlar...

## ceydaaa

asdas.jpgAnadolu'muzun diri ve diriltici kültür motifleri, Türk dünyasında, 74 yıllık Çarlık Rusya'sı da dâhil edilirse, 150 yıllık ateist-kızıl komünist ve emperyalist baskılara rağmen, sizi gittiğiniz her yerde, sıcak samimi ve sevimli yüzüyle karşılar, size ev sâhipliği yapar. 
Leyla ile Mecnun, Kerem ile Aslı, Tâhir ile Zühre ve diğerleri... 22.000.000 kilometrekarelik coğrafyayı, vatan bilmişlerdir. Oralarda yaşar, oralarda gezerler. Oralar Türk vatanıdır. 
Leyla ile Mecnun'un hikâyesini dinlemekle yetinmeyenler, aslını-esâsını öğrenmek isteyenler, Ali Şîr Nevâî ile karşılaşırlar. Kimdir Nevâî? Merak edenler O'nun 1441 yılında, şimdi Afganistan sınırları içerisinde bulunan Herat şehrinde doğduğunu, Özbek Türklerinden olduğunu ve Semerkant'ta yaşadığını öğrenirler. 
Leyla ile Mecnun hikâyesinin günümüze intikal eden şeklini, 1534 yılında Fuzûlî yeniden kaleme almıştır. Peki, Fuzûlî, kimdir? O, en büyük Türk şairidir. Bağdat civarında doğup yaşamıştır. Kendisi o civarın dışına çıkamamış ve fakat şöhreti bütün Türk-İslam âlemine yayılmıştır. 
Otomobil yok, tren yok, uçak yok... Telefon ve belgegeçer yok, internet ve elektronik mektup yok... Her türlü ulaşım ve iletişim imkânlarının en az seviyede bulunduğu bir çağda böylesine geniş bir coğrafyada bilinip benimsenmesi, Kültür birliğinin varlığını ve gücünü ortaya koyar. 
Araştıranlar, Kerem ile Aslı'da, Tâhir ile Zühre'de de aynı gerçeği görürler. 
Telekomünikasyon ve ulaşım araçları, günümüzde devletler arasındaki sınırların önemini ortadan kaldırdı. Bu gelişme, daha yenilerde yaşandı. İslam-Türk kültürü; folkloru ile örf ve âdetleri ile türküleri ve edebiyatı ile... sınırları asırlar öncesinde aşmıştır. 
Zihninizi çatlatırcasına zorlasanız da kültür motiflerinin doğudan batıya mı, yoksa batıdan doğuya doğru mu gitmiştir? sorusunun cevabını bulamazsınız. 
Türkistan, 'Türk diyarı' demek. Türkiye, Türk diyârı değil mi? Öyle ise ha Türkiye... ha Türkistan... Bir bütündür onlar. Bu bütün içerisinde kültür göç etmez, yayılır. 
Doğudan batıya, batıdan doğuya...
Dünya üzerinde devletlerin sınırı vardır. Milletlerin sınırı yoktur. Aynı kökten gelen milletlerin, tarihin cilvesi olarak ayrı devletleri olmuş. Kültürleri okumasını bilenler, daha ne benzerlikler bulabilirler. Ne sağlam iç-içelikler görürler. 
Farklı köklerden gelen kültürler, su ve yağ gibidir. Aynı kapta bir arada bulunsalar bile, birbirlerine karışmazlar. Aynı kökün kültürleri ise, demlikteki çayın, suya karışması gibidir. Derhal homojen bir hal alırlar.

----------

